# New Show-Handling Tip Book



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Hi All,

First, a big thank-you to the PF moderators for allowing me to post this here. 🥰

I've been showing in conformation for 40+ years, judging in conformation for 10+ years and writing books for 13+ years. Those three passions intersected in my new book, designed to help owner-handlers, conformation newcomers, and Juniors do the best job possible in the show ring. *Showing Your Dog to Championship Success ... and Beyond**! *is a 127-page ebook with 111 (and then some!) tips, arranged in chapters for when you'll need the tip:

*Basics*
*Ring Theory*
*Take it to the Show*
*Pre-Ring Preparation*
*In the Ring*
*After Your Time in the Ring*
*Continuing Education*
The book is a PDF designed to look great on every screen from desktop to phone, so you've always got it with you when you need to refer to it. Plus, you know the author (smiles) so if you have questions you can find me here on PF. The ebook is $17 and is a download so you get it right away. For about half the cost of an entry fee, you'll gain knowledge you'll use for the rest of your dog-showing career.

Happy to answer questions...fire away and happy Tuesday!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Wow. I have had a dabble at showing and it's hard work. Wonderful that you've compiled a comprehensive guide. I found ring training beneficial to general obedience. 
Thanks. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Thank you, @Minie - ring training is always good, and having tips to refer to between classes is good, too. Hope you enjoy it - let me know if you have questions and also what your favorite tip is.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a great resource, Sandy! Happy to have you and your expertise on the forum.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

@PeggyTheParti this forum has been such a wonderful resource for me in my first year of Poodle ownership - I just LOVE it here!!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congrats on your e-book, Sandy! This looks like a fabulous resource for those who want to show.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Congrats on your e-book, Sandy! This looks like a fabulous resource for those who want to show.


I've shown Matteo once. However the training for showing is really useful in everyday obedience.  So I've continued the training despite me not having the stamina for showing.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Thanks, @MaizieFrosty - it was such fun to write watch come to fruition. And @Minie you're right - conformation training is useful in all sorts of ways. Teaching a dog to let a handler or stranger handle its mouth, to stand for exam and to be touched all over by a stranger makes the dog a MUCH better citizen in the vet's office. 🐾 💖 🐾


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

Can’t wait to give this a read! I’m starting the junior handling process with a few different breeds, but have never raised a dog for show myself. I’d love to be able to study and train my own dog on some things to get the practice.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

SandyTopknot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First, a big thank-you to the PF moderators for allowing me to post this here. 🥰
> 
> ...


I bought a copy yesterday. Thank you so much for writing this and sharing!!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Yay, @Phaz23 - thank you and let me know what questions you have and what your biggest "a-ha" is. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

TyrannicalTrix said:


> I’m starting the junior handling process with a few different breeds, but have never raised a dog for show myself.


Welcome to the wonderful world of Juniors! Please let me know if you need any more clarity on anything.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

SandyTopknot said:


> conformation training is useful in all sorts of ways. Teaching a dog to let a handler or stranger handle its mouth, to stand for exam and to be touched all over by a stranger makes the dog a MUCH better citizen in the vet's office. 🐾 💖 🐾


Yes, yes, yes all the way around!!! Love that you're putting this out into the world.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Thanks, @TerraFirma - it's a true passion. 💖 💖 💖


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

I have to agree! I’ll be applying these principals to my own dog; who’s a mutt, for practice to future show dogs. It’ll not only benefit me in letting me learn more of what it takes to prepare a dog for the ring, but it’ll also help him stay well rounded!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

@TyrannicalTrix great idea!! Everyone has a learner dog that they start with...glad you have one you can help him stay well-rounded while you gain confidence for showing!


----------

